# first flathead of 2010



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

went out tuesday to try for flatties for the first time this year, around 8 caught my first one of the year, he was 12 pounds. came from about 6 foot of water in a back eddy on live bait.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job man, so where is the picture?? are you sure it wasnt a big carp, since both have barbels, this early in the season, it might be hard to tell them apart.... ( just kidding man) I hope to get out this week and give the flats a try!

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats, i still havent caught one yet and last year my first one was caught on march 8 so im realy behind this year.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

The picture finally came through on my phone?! Weird. It was nice to see a flathead caught on live bait. Beat me to 'em this year. You suck.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats man


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

now your ruined lol. i had so many thing i wanted to do before May, but once i seen a friend catch a flathead a week ago all i can think of now is going flathead fishing!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats...........im glad to hear the flatties are starting to bite


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats on your first flat of the year!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Where Did You Catch Em At ?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

went out again last night and caught a 13 pounder and had one pop off on me. 13 pounder came on a HUGE chub in about 10 foot of water.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> now your ruined lol. i had so many thing i wanted to do before May, but once i seen a friend catch a flathead a week ago all i can think of now is going flathead fishing!


I hear ya buddy. I usually start in March and get aggravated until late April or early May. This year I did it right, I went out once w/ Korey a few weeks ago, but we were really just messing around. I will be ready to start 'cattin next weekend!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> went out again last night and caught a 13 pounder and had one pop off on me. 13 pounder came on a HUGE chub in about 10 foot of water.


congrats again, your off to a fast start this year


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> went out again last night and caught a 13 pounder and had one pop off on me. 13 pounder came on a HUGE chub in about 10 foot of water.


13 pound flathead!? I use that for bait to catch blues down here on the real river...

JK nice job man. I can't wait for the flatties to really turn on.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

pics or it never happened


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> pics or it never happened


how did i know this was coming? i'm gunna fight you in real life if i find you.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> how did i know this was coming? i'm gunna fight you in real life if i find you.


Lol awesome


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> how did i know this was coming? i'm gunna fight you in real life if i find you.


bro,how can i be scared of someone who looks like andy milonakis. real talk


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

back in the day when i was overweight and depressed. but now look at me. 


watch your back buddy thats all i have to say.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol it looks like your about to pop


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> bro,how can i be scared of someone who looks like andy milonakis. real talk


You do kind if look like Andy haha


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> You do kind if look like Andy haha


its because he's my cousin.


----------

